# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] The Room VR: A Dark Matter

## Brice2010

Page steam du jeu


Sorti le 26 mars 2020, ce jeu d'aventure réflexion de type puzzle game qui s'est fait une réputation avec ses opus sur mobiles arrive enfin en VR, sur la totalité des types de casque PC. Surfant sur la vague des escape game, nous allons voir comment Fireproof Game a réussi à adapter les espaces habituellement confinés et la complexité des interactions avec les objets.






Mise terre et boulle de gomme:

Traduit entièrement (pas juste sous titré!) en français, espagnol, anglais, italien, et allemand, le jeu prend place à Londres en 1908. Dans la peau d'un enquêteur, un courrier d'un de vos collaborateurs vous informe de la disparition étrange d'un des plus gros égyptologues existant qui était d'ailleurs sur le point de dévoiler une découverte majeure. L'ensemble du jeu se déroulera autour du British Institute of Archeology et du monde égyptien, qui sera un terrain de jeu parfait pour vous confronter à de très nombreux objets à mécanismes complexes. Vous démarrerez malgré tout l'aventure dans votre bureau, qui fera office de tutoriel, à la fois pour apprendre les commandes de jeu, mais également pour poser les bases de l'histoire, guidé par "l'artisan" qui était déjà présent dans les précédents opus.

Les déplacements se font uniquement par téléportation, et sur des points fixes qui apparaîtront sous forme de lumière au sol. Impossible donc de se déplacer librement dans une pièce ou autour d'objets, mais cela aurait rendu la résolution bien plus difficile. La rotation quand à elle se fait soit de façon fluide, soit par segment selon votre paramétrage.
La manipulation des objets se fait aisément, sur la base d'une accroche lors de la pression d'un bouton, il ne reste plus qu'à effectuer le mouvement souhaité (rotation, tirer, pousser, orienter, ...). Les différents mécanismes exploitent très bien les manettes puisque la totalité de la palette des mouvements possibles seront exploités. On rencontrera ainsi des mécanismes propres à l'excellent "A Fisherman's Tale", avec un système permettant de varier les perspectives pour entrer dans les mécanismes. On notera également que la saisie à deux mains (comme pour saisir une corde ou une poulie) n'est pas possible puisqu'elle sera vue comme une nouvelle saisie unique de l'autre main.
Côté avancée de l'histoire, vous trouverez au fil de votre périple des courriers laissés par des personnes, qui vous permettront d'en apprendre un peu plus sur ce qui s'est passé. Suffisamment bref tout en apportant des informations, les développeurs ont évité le piège du bloc texte informatif.
Le jeu consistera, au fil des résolutions d'énigmes, à obtenir un ensemble d'artefacts monocle vous permettant via l'inventaire d'activer une sorte de vue spectrale. Il faudra par la suite utiliser de temps à autre ce monocle pour dévoiler des parties cachées, et voir sous forme d'hologramme l'homme disparu.
Lors de l'acquisition d'un objet à utiliser plus tard, celui-ci viendra automatiquement se placer dans votre inventaire. Une simple pression sur la touche adaptée ouvrira ce dernier, vous permettant de saisir l'objet de votre choix et de s'en servir.

Pour ne pas laisser le joueur bloqué des heures sur une résolution d'énigme, il dispose d'un système particulièrement ingénieux. En ouvrant l'inventaire, vous pourrez dérouler jusqu'à 3 bandeaux par étape (donc par énigme) qui vous donneront un indice de plus en plus clair sur ce qu'il faut faire. Un temps d'attente minimum est nécessaire, pour vous obliger à chercher, sans quoi le bandeau n'affichera rien. Simple, efficace et peu intrusif!




Rhoume des foins:

Vous serez donc baladés dans 4 mondes distincts et à l'environnement très différents, pour une durée totale de jeu d'environ 5 heures.
La résolution  vidéo est bonne, les environnements graphiques variés, l'ensemble des éléments fourmille de détails, et les quelques animations sont bien réalisées.
Il est à noter que le jeu dispose d'une spacialisation du son en 3D, ce qui majore le sentiment d'immersion. On voit que les effets sonores ont vraiment fait preuve d'un travail approfondi. C'est surtout se ce point d'ailleurs, couplé à l'environnement majoritairement sombre et intriguant, que le jeu pourra par moment générer une certaine angoisse qu'on n'avait pas pu rencontrer dans les opus mobiles.

Même si les liens entre les énigmes sont en immense majorité fluides et logiques, on pourra reprocher à The Room lors de son passage en Vr de s'être orienté sur la succession de salle plutôt que sur celle d'objets comme on y était habitué sur mobile. Il faudra donc faire des allers retours de position en position dans de grandes salles, passant d'un mécanisme à l'autre, avec parfois des interactions entre deux objets complètement opposés géographiquement un peu tirés par les cheveux. 





Conclusion:

Au prix correct de 29,99€, on trouve ici un jeu de réflexion solide, qui s'appuie fortement sur ce qu'il sait déjà faire, la VR en plus. La réalisation de cette dernière est bonne, et cela ajoute clairement de l'immersion et un côté angoissant / sombre à l'aventure.

----------

